# Is this Navi system factory on an 05' ALLROAD



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

If so might make for a super easy retrofit, or am i dreaming??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Is this Navi system factory on an 05' ALLROAD (Impeccable)*

no, not dreaming. a lot of people have done the swap. 
thats an RNS-E model, which uses [roughly] the same interface as Audi MMI


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Is this Navi system factory on an 05' ALLROAD (bhb399mm)*

oh, and to answer your question more specifically,
the RNS-E was only available on the LATE '05 model allroads. Early '05 and previous allroads had the DIS/info cluster nav system (which was awful), which had the display in the gauge cluster.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Is this Navi system factory on an 05' ALLROAD (bhb399mm)*

I figured because I've neever been in an A6 or allroad with nav plus.
I wouldnt mind puttin this into says a 2001-2002 a6 4.2l


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

More info here:
http://www.navplus.us/forum/in...10ef2


----------



## boomie (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Is this Navi system factory on an 05' ALLROAD (Impeccable)*

wow.. thats so awesome looking.
So I've been trying to do some research and its very slow.. .but can I just buy this unit and plug it play it into my 2004 Allroad? I have GPS already.. but its the ghetto cluster style one.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Is this Navi system factory on an 05' ALLROAD (boomie)*

VERY SLOW??


----------

